# N8S
, !
 ,    ""    ! ! 5  !       ,   ,       ,        30, 40  80   N8S!         -   1  25      20, 40  80 ( + 40-   ).      40- -  ( ) ,   CW,   SSB.   SSB  -    " "   QSO,    "",  ,  -    ""     (7.082.5 ),     !    ,   (YT1AD),     ,    ,       .  ,  , , -      ??? !        (   40-),      .  ,     CW -    80- -       ,    ,    .        ,  "" -    :Smile:     ,   - ,     ,   new one     -   PILE-UP,     !  ,     ,  ! 73!

----------


## YL2MU

> , !
>     -       LOG       ,        .  ,   LOG   ?        -  VK9DNX      ,   -         YL2MU,      ON LINE LOG,  -  ... ,     -  -   HAMs?
> 73!


,   -.          .     "".        QSO,  DXCC     ,      .  ,    . 10,12,15   17   .     "",   3  4     ,    -      "" ,    :-))   5  ,    .       :Smile:     SSB  CW  20   5-6 .  40  ,   .    .      :Smile: 
73!

----------


## ES4RZ

.
  "".

----------

!
      17     20     40 .  17     (05.42Z),    5  ham  6-  ,        .  20-   -  05.55 Z   14190  ,  ,      ,     (  3,   ).  , -   -      .     10.105,    ( ,         7Q7VB  )  :Smile: .     ...  !  !

----------


## R9LZ

> 40-


   80- -  S-  7  - .   - ,    . ׸ ,   .
  ,     .
 , !

----------


## R9LZ

> -  ,


!   .    ,     ,    ( 13000) ,    .  :Super:

----------


## Sergey Litvinenko

2     12 QSO  17,20,30,40,80  SSB,CW,RTTY  BPSK31.      ,    .  9 ,   .
   73!
 de UA0FO.

----------

,  ,      -     30-.    .   ,    15- - ,      , . .       (  6.30Z).   15 ,       ( ).      ,         15-  ...   5  , . .       :Smile:     ,   ( ).     ,   .            160  -  (N8S)    .   !

----------


## ra6da

160.
 73!
.

----------


## ur5mid

160  80,  UR0MC

160 cw
80 cw,ssb
40 cw,ssb,rtty
30 cw
20 cw,ssb,rtty
17 cw,ssb,psk


>  ?     N8S.

----------


## RA3CQ

... ...
  QSO  On-line  .
  ,   ?
 ,   .

----------


## RA3CQ

To Serge
 QSO HV0A  UR0MC  RTTY  7   .
 ,  DX-ing.
,   ,     .
    .
 - ,   "   ..."  :Smile: 
    ...
-   ,    ,   ...  :Very Happy:

----------

,   ""      ,      .   :Sad:         on line.   , , 100 %  
80 - CW
40 - CW, SSB
30 - CW
20 - CW, SSB
17 - CW, SSB
   5  6 .     - 40 - CW, SSB, 20 - CW.       4   30, 40  80.   80- ,    :Smile:  .  , ,    . ,  ""  !
73!

----------

- www.yt1ad.info/n8s/index.html

----------


## YL2MU

> ... ...
>   QSO  On-line  .
>   ,   ?
>  ,   .


,      .  7  -    5 , .    6  ..   ,    .

----------


## YL2MU

> -       LOG 73!
> 
> 
>    .


http://www.yt1ad.info/n8s/log.html

----------


## RD3BD

First QSO in Log: 4th April 13:06:37 
Last QSO in log: 6th April 05:54:47 
QSO count: 20.432

Please dont ask me or Pilot station about
missing QSO's.

----------


## furor

-  QSO
 80  40 , 30/

----------


## ES4RZ

! -     ,    .

----------

QSO  15-  SSB!  RA3AUU -   ,  . ,  100    ,   PA.  12-   -,       ,       big-gun-  , , ! . .  !  ,    66.6%.  33.3 .  QSL !  :Smile: 
 !

----------

?!    80-!     ?!   -    !  QSO -  ?   ...

----------


## Sergey Litvinenko

,    .     QSO   . , 2  BPSK31,    ,     RTTY (  ),       .
73!

----------


## RU6AI

P.S    100 ..

----------


## VLAD-LAM

QSO  LOG  .-
  ,   .,
   .  :Crazy:

----------


## apg

08 UTC  20    40       -  .   20    .   .

----------


## R9LZ

> 08 UTC  20    40       -  .   20    .   .


 11 UTC   ,      ""    (CW). 
  40    ,   K, JA,    ,     SSB.

----------


## R9LZ

80-.
     ,  N8S   559 .
  .
   40  CW.

----------


## va2wdq

5     ,      4-   !   SDR-1000.   ""   ,   ,     !    N8S    80- .  10-   Butternut HF2V 100 watt SDR-1000. 

   2   N8S (    )   CW  7020 EU only.         599,     ....        ...  EU only!    3- ,   NA   ..   .. 

 CW N8S    .

      YT1AD   ,     N8S   .   - _The requested URL /logsearch/logsearch_n8s.php was not found on this server._   ?


73!

----------


## va2wdq

> http://www.dxped.com/
>   ONLINE LOGS
>  ONLINE-LOGSEARCH  N8S.
>              ( UTC).


C!     .  -  .

73!

----------


## RA3CQ

>    5   >  ,  >    4-  > !   SDR->1000.   ""  > ,   , >    !  >  N8S  >  80- .  10- >  Butternut HF2V >100 watt SDR-1000. 

-,   .
,          1A4A  HV0A  5A7A.  :Smile: 
   KH8S  NA/USA    .  :Smile:

----------


## UN7TER

!!!!!!!      
4.22 z       n8s 20 m CW 14.020    ,  S-   (  0:22) . !!!!!

----------


## RD3BD

4th update of log - done 11th april 08:00utc: 

last QSO in log: 10th april 18:43utc 
QSO count: 79.477 

Also i get some changes for 6th and 8th of April. They found the bug!

----------


## Alex (RN6HZ)

...... 160  10 .  10-     160    .   -          .    NEW ONE !

----------


## YL2MU

> N8S    BPSK31  17  30 ,      RTTY,     .
>              .
>    73!


 ,      ?

----------


## va2wdq

! e  QSO c N8S  40 ! Set-up   - SDR-1000, 100w   10-  .

73!

----------


## YL2MU

> 5th update of log - done 12th april 14:30utc: 
> 
> last QSO in log: 11th april 11:10utc 
> QSO count: 88.027


Log  "".               :Smile:

----------


## RD3BD

6th update of log - done 13th april 07:30utc: 

last QSO in log: 13th april 1:35utc 
QSO count: 97.127

----------


## R6KA

> RD3BD
> 
> 5th update of log - done 12th april 14:30utc: 
> 
> last QSO in log: 11th april 11:10utc 
> QSO count: 88.027
> 
> 
> Log  "".


      . .
      QSO?

----------


## RD3BD

7th update of log - done 14th april 11:15utc: 

last QSO in log: 14th april 1:11utc 
QSO count: 104.532

----------


## YL2MU

> Log  "".               
>       -  "".
> 73!


     " "  :Smile:

----------


## R9LZ

> !   .


     -      -   ,   .   -  .

----------


## RA3CQ

160,   . :(
   21 ,   ,  - .

----------


## US5IVD

80,40,30,20    !     !     -      
!  -  14-  !

----------


## ES4RZ

.

----------


## US5IVD

!   !    !
      73!

----------


## ra6da

!  , -23 .
    144!

----------


## YL2MU

> .      BS7H.     ,   DXCC HR#1   .


 .   ""  .       "Mixed",  337 , .. #1   () 400 . 336  -  200   335  -  720.     " (335  336) ""  337    N8S  BS7. ..   !   "Phone"   ,  "" SSB-  ,     ,   "Mixed" , ,  .          ,     CW  Digi. 
  , ,    337 ,    ,        336   335 .   , ,     ARRL ,  "  "   .
   -  ,    ,     335, 336   ,    #1.        .
..    #1     (-)    .

----------


## Gene

UA4RZ 
,       20-   . 
, ,    6   20  CW    .  ES4RZ

,  -  6-       N8S   -     RZ?? 
-    20 QSO,   ,     30  40  .   20-  3 QSO - CW, SSB  RTTY -   ,    CFM .
  6-      .   EW8RZ,  RN9RZ ???  -    :Wink:

----------


## YL2MU

QSL "" N8S .

----------


## Stan UN8GA

. .

----------


## YL2MU

> ,  ,  QSL- 3   ...   CFM.  direct   $  IRC.  !   -       ,   !   -        !...         (  )   
>    ,    !


   .    ,       :Smile:

----------


## RA3CQ

LoTW.

----------

